# Glad I found a positive community



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

Theres another forum about fbo in cure zone but its so god damm depressing, it seems like no there has cured it or treated it well. But here I see many that have controlled it,.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

You will never find a postive place for this condition. This forum will prolly fit your needs more than Curezone as on Curezone its all types of odor conditions while here people have either FBO or LG so it's alot tighter with everyone with the same type of problems. I'd advise keeping an eye and posting on here and curezone as you can find some info valuble info on each.

Btw i think i read/commented on one of your posts in CZ did you not say that you were cured though?


----------



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

I cured my 24/7 fbo, now i just have minor leaky gas


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

How did you cure your FBO?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Positive crew checking in. Not cured, but looking forward.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisunfair said:


> I cured my 24/7 fbo, now i just have minor leaky gas


same here, do you ever have periods of no lg just minor fbo? ever have periods of nothing? my lg came back a little bit after weeks of nothing, then i got just a little fbo, now its resting back to nothing again.


----------



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

westr said:


> same here, do you ever have periods of no lg just minor fbo? ever have periods of nothing? my lg came back a little bit after weeks of nothing, then i got just a little fbo, now its resting back to nothing again.


it seems so


----------

